# My 2nd lion wip



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all this is on A 2 paper so will take quite a while, here is progress so far.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

This is what I'm working from, my eyesight is so bad I have to enlarge, trouble is when you enlarge you have to add detail which I can't see, so a lot of invention has to take place.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

looking great so far, do you shade with your fingers at all?


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Almost exclusively, sometimes I use sticks or even sandpaper (or at least I used to depending on the effect I wanted) I don't have that luxury now I wouldn't see the subtle differences, I will


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Looking good :wink:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all here is an update, not really happy with it so started another (which I'm also not happy with, I see a rhythm starting here if it keeps up I may have to give up, I just find it so frustrating I know what I want but can't seem to produce it)


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I love the Rhinos, but the poor Lion looks like he just took an Ambien. Why so sad?? Otherwise the lines and shading look great.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

You might want to take a break from posting wips until you get it to look like you want.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well getting better, I was thinking of adding a meerkat or a Wolf what do you think.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Mm mm...I say meerkat before wolf. You just see so many wolf drawings, and I don't think I've ever seen a meerkat drawing. :wink:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like the perfect place for a lamb.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks susan and lieghann, I've decided to call this the lamb roars.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm loving this! :vs_love::vs_love::vs_love:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love, love, love this!! :vs_love:

I had actually considered mentioning adding a lamb :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well I'm calling it done, I've added a couple of pics using effects on my tablet as well.
























I actually really like number 3, wish I could draw like that, the effect is called cartoon, doesn't look very cartoonist to me, I really love that effect though, may have to experiment with ways of doing that in pencil.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like it! The third one is a cool affect.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not crazy about the third one but I like the 2nd one. Very nice.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

The third one makes me think of charcoal a little bit.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I see what you mean leighann it does look charcoalish


----------

